# Jet black sand!



## DemonasiMan (May 12, 2008)

Just wanted to drop this link to anyone looking for some new sand! I'm super happy with the quality and the price! Hope this helps someone!


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

wheres the link?


----------



## DemonasiMan (May 12, 2008)

www.aquariumsands.com

WOW... I swore I put that in there...? lol


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

how was it cleaning it?


----------



## DemonasiMan (May 12, 2008)

simple as ever... just a good wash and that's all it needed! VERY low hassle! and for $11 per 20lbs... a great deal!


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

sounds right up my alley :thumb: thanks.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

Because we have a 'Reviews' section that includes opinions on retailers, we ask that you take advantage of this resource when possible. We feel that it is better for all who use the site to have a structured place to conduct reviews. Reviews on a discussion board quickly become buried and it is inevitable that your input will not be seen next time, or the time after that. This is not the case with the reviews section. In addition, it is easy to compare retailers and products there. Thank you for your consideration.


----------

